# Rides/Routes in Lubbock, tx



## raspaaa

Visiting the town for a few days, thinking about bringing the bike along. Could anyone be so kind to point out some routes/rides in the area? Thanks bunches.


----------



## rcordray

This is a troll, right?

Okay, I'll bite.
I went to college there without a car - only a bike - so I consider myself an authority on the options available: slim and none.

Here's what I used to do:
Ride into the wind (trust me, there will be wind...) for as far as you care to.
Turn around.
Coast home.
Smile at the goat-ropers and try to duck when they throw their beer bottles at you. (Not kidding.)


----------



## simplyhankk

rcordray said:


> This is a troll, right?
> 
> Okay, I'll bite.
> I went to college there without a car - only a bike - so I consider myself an authority on the options available: slim and none.
> 
> Here's what I used to do:
> Ride into the wind (trust me, there will be wind...) for as far as you care to.
> Turn around.
> Coast home.
> Smile at the goat-ropers and try to duck when they throw their beer bottles at you. (Not kidding.)



+1....unfortunately. If you can withstand ******** yelling/throwing/blowing diesel fumes at you and/or you wear some sort of shield/oxygen tank while you ride...you might enjoy it more. I didn't like riding there...


----------



## BikeRider

If you can drive up to the town of Canyon and then east over to Palo Duro Canyon that would make a very scenic place to ride. Canyon is about a 100 miles north of Lubbock. I once did a ride from Canyon over to the park entrance but didn't get any further due to a broken chain but I didn't have any trouble along the way with motorists.


----------



## rcordray

+1 on Palo Duro Canyon!
One of the only scenic areas within that radius of Lubbock.
Okay... there is Buffalo Lakes, too, but not nearly as cool as Palo Duro.
Also, to the east of Palo Duro is Caprock Canyons State Park as well. Another very scenic area of badlands and geologic forms.

But as for Lubbock itself... sorry, man. It's a cyclist's nightmare. 
Hot, windy, dusty, flat, hostile natives.

There were days going to school there where it was way easier to push my bike than to ride against the 50-mph headwind.


----------



## MerlinAma

rcordray said:


> +1 on Palo Duro Canyon!........


Problem is that TXDOT has just chipsealed the roads down there, including the climb out according to my sources. One guy said the roads wouldn't be decent for two years, but that sounds a little extreme. But I would not go down there today.

I thought there were some fair routes where they hold a couple of triathlons in Lubbock. Maybe the Ransom Canyon area?


----------

